# Lila's spleenectomy



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just dropped Lila off for her spleenectomy. As expected, we are both very very nervous. 5 years ago our chocolate lab (Gladys) had this done and when he opened her up he found her riddled with tumors. She died 2.5 month later. Glady's surgery was in response to acute bleeding, so it should be completely different since Lila's's mass was found via a screening ultrasound. After her weird episode of not getting up a week ago, she has been fine. But last night she acted "off" for a few minutes. It wasn't long but we both noticed it immediately. 

Please send her healthy and healing energy. Surgery is so scary and hard on them. The spleen will go to pathology and hope hope hope it is not hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Best of luck. Hope your girl is feeling better soon and everything turns out great!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck, Laura. I am keeping my fingers crossed for Lila and hope for the best outcome!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and Lila have to go through this. I'll keep Lila in my thoughts and stay positive with hope for a good outcome and recovery.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed that it will not be cancer and the operation will go well!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping all goes well with your girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for you and Lila today!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Lila - I am thinking about you today and sending you lots of healing energy and prayers. I will not even say that terrible word but that "H" will not be a part of her life. That is my Mantra for her today!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Positive thoughts for a good outcome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and positive energy to you & Lila


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It is nice to feel connected with others that understand. 

She is out of surgery and awake and it went well. What a relief. The dr told me that the mass was sticking out of the spleen quite far, but he thinks it will come back benign. I hope so, crossfingers! She has to stay until later this afternoon and I hope to talk to the Dr more (I want to reconfirm no other signs of tumors), he called when I was in my own dr appt so I really couldn't talk. I am so glad the surgery went fast and well. I just want my baby home!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Great news so far! I can only imagine how many kisses she will get when you see her


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad her surgery went well. Hope she has a fast recovery when she gets home! Hugs to her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lila*

So glad that Lila's surgery is over. Hope she comes home very soon!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We are home and she is resting on her spot on the couch. She has 12 staples in addition to her stitches, so she gets the name "mini zipper belly". She's just wearing a tank top, no donut (cone) yet. She is leaving it completely alone so that is a relief. After a frustrating 10 mins, Pearl is settling down even though she doesn't understand why she can't bite Lila!

The tech is going to send me a photo of the spleen and I will post it. OMG I am SO glad we took it out. The mass looks like a boil or zit that is ready to pop. Ewwww.

I am exhausted, worrying sure is tiring!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Lila's surgery went well. Fingers crossed for a good path report. I know how hard it is having to wait for the results. Take care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just now seeing this, I hope all is well. Toby lived 6 healthy years after his.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Lila got through the surgery and is home with you recovering. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the growth is benign. 
I hope you Lila came home with some serious pain meds - usually Tramadol gets send home after surgeries. Don't hesitate to give her some. 

I hope Miss Lila is going to have a good night.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Look at this nasty thing!!! 

Barb I am so glad to hear about Toby, that is very encouraging. The Dr is quite optimistic.

First dose tramadol administered. Then I need to get her antibiotics in the morning.

Poor baby, she is pretty pewny but at least she doesn't have to wear the cone.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she did well with surgery. Keep up with her pain meds, in another day or so you will come to rely on the tramadol for its sedative effect to keep her calm!
My lab Guinness had his spleen taken out 2 yrs ago at 12 yrs old. It was 4 months after I lost Bear to hemangio. I was so relieved when it came back benign! He is 14 now and still going strong.
I hope you get to do the benign dance!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well either she feels really lousy or the Tramadol is zonking her out. I was hoping she would poop tonight but no luck.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am late to this, and am so sorry for what Lila has gone through, but pleased to hear that she came through surgery and is home. Sending hugs and saying prayers for a good recovery x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too am just now seeing your thread, sorry for being late.

I'm glad to hear Lila came through her surgery so well, my thoughts and prayers the results are good and wish her a very speedy recovery.

Worrying is extremely tiring and so very stressful, take care of yourself too. 
Tramadol always made my Bridge boy very sleepy, sounds like it has the same effect on Lila.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, Tramadol will definitely make Lila tired, besides surgery taking a toll on her and I am sure she is uncomfortable. and would rather sleep anyway. 
The poop will come eventually. Anesthesia slows everything down - might try a bit of pumpkin in her diet. 
That spleen growth sure looked nasty and about to pop!

Wishing Miss Lila an uneventful recovery.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She seemed to sleep well overnight, I got up at 3 am to give her another tramadol. I am going to stick with every 8 hours through today. Thanks for the pumpkin reminder, I gave them each a big dollop and they loved it. Nom nom nom. I have 3 pumpkins to cook up and freeze for them, maybe ai will this weekend.

She pooped! She seems to feel a bit better too. Outside this AM she did a little sniffing and walking, which is high activity compared to last night. And especially impressive since it is 1 below zero! Although they both love the cold, silly ducks. Walking around with her in the cold is good practice for me, for our upcoming puppy in 6 weeks. Brrrr!

I am wiped out, time to get a good workout in today and loosen all the stress out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am glad to hear she is doing a little better today, prayers continuing for your special girl x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now, and I am so glad that she came through her surgery so well. We are also keeping all paws crossed here for benign results. Please give gentle belly rubs all around from us!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Doesn't look too angry of a lesion, so keeping fingers crossed it is just something benign!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Feeling good enough to beg for cookies at my office.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

the are both beautiful!!!

so glad she is doing well and the surgery was a success.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Beautiful girls! I'm so glad everything went well with the surgery. Hopefully you'll be getting more good news about your Lila soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Miss Lila is feeling better


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to be so late seeing this. I'm glad that your gal is recovering. The challenge will soon be to keep her calm, if she's anything like my boys have been with abdominal surgeries.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way, with hopes that the pathology report is clean.

Hugs to you!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Her recovery continues, although slowly. Last night she claimed her dinner spot, under the table, yay! It probably helped that we were eating pork ribs that I had smoked most of the day (yes of course they got some), she and Pearl are always very interested in the smoker when it is going. Then at bedtime she got up on the bed herself, much to the chagrin of DH since she basically took his spot. After a little rearranging, she slept with us all night. This morning she is doing well, still slow and sore but better. I think Pearl knows she is feeling better too, as Pearl is getting harder and harder to keep from trying to play with her, which is basically attacking her....

She's sure been enjoying the pumpkin, and is happening to find lots of good treats throughout the day...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lila*



lhowemt said:


> Her recovery continues, although slowly. Last night she claimed her dinner spot, under the table, yay! It probably helped that we were eating pork ribs that I had smoked most of the day (yes of course they got some), she and Pearl are always very interested in the smoker when it is going. Then at bedtime she got up on the bed herself, much to the chagrin of DH since she basically took his spot. After a little rearranging, she slept with us all night. This morning she is doing well, still slow and sore but better. I think Pearl knows she is feeling better too, as Pearl is getting harder and harder to keep from trying to play with her, which is basically attacking her....
> 
> She's sure been enjoying the pumpkin, and is happening to find lots of good treats throughout the day...


It sounds like Lila is feeling better!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yup, better and better. I decided to stick with tramadol every 8 hours for another couple of days.

I love these girls!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am so glad Miss Lila is doing so good. Yep, Tramadol helps so much with the pain. Toby got it three times a day as well after his surgeries. 
I am glad Lila is enjoying the pumpkin.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Lila you are a beautiful Girl - glad you are doing better and I have been thinking about you and sending positive healthy vibes


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear sweet Lila continues to do well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Wonderful picture of your girls!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Lila is doing so well.

Great pictures of your girls, they're both beautiful!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Lila continues to get better, slowly but surely. Here they are playing yesterday, Lila would only play laying down. This morning she leapt off the bed, when I got the ear cleaning stuff out. "Oh, I guess you are feeling better". We had slept in so when we got up she took herself out to pee and poo. That is an improvement as previously she would only go out when I took her. She also finally got her own drink of water tonight, vs me bringing her a water dish when I noticed she was panting. This is way harder on her that I had anticipated, but at least we are starting to normalize. Yesterday I switched her from a tank top to a tshirt, which apparently had kryptonite in it. The arms hanging down her legs seemed to be a very dangerous thing to walk with. :doh: This is a dog that wears a PFD, so she is no stranger to wearing things. This morning I switched her over to one of Jeff's tshirts with the sleeves cut off. That was much better, and I was suddenly worthy of her "morning greeting" (where she puts her paws up on me for a chest rub) and boy did she enjoy that. Hopefully the pathology comes early this week.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't been on for a little while so I am just seeing all of this about Lila. I am so glad she is recovering well. I sure do hope results come back benign. Love the pictures of your beautiful girls!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad she is healing nicely. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a good pathology report!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Continued healing thoughts for Lila, great to hear she's coming along so well.
Prayers the path results bring good news.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is BENIGN!!!!!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I scrolled down this page with my heart in my throat...


HOORAY!!!!!! Such great news!!!!!!!!!! So incredibly happy for you...


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

YAY what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been thinking about her and glad that she is feeling better by the time the new pup comes she will be ready to romp


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I can hear your sigh of relief all the way in Colorado! Congratulations on that wonderful news


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay! Great news 
:dblthumb2:banana::artydude


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It was a long 3 seconds from when I saw the "Veterinary Specialty" come up on my phone, and fortunately Alex immediately said that she LOVES to give good news on a Monday. Whew! She is feeling much much better, nearly normal. I think tomorrow we'll try to go without tramadol during the day, but keep her on it at night for another day or two. She is pretty spunky!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Hooray!!! So glad! Now get ready for little sister . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!*



lhowemt said:


> It is BENIGN!!!!!!


Thank God for the good news!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm happy that you received good news for Lila!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She sure is feeling perky! She got herself some "jewelry" (deer poop around her neck, often as prized as a diamond necklace), which is great even if it is just a little.

But today she hasn't wanted to eat her breakfast (kibble, yogurt, banana) so I am a bit worried. We'll see how she eats dinner (chicken, vegis, organs, yogurt, banana). Her temp is OK and her incision looks good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lila*



lhowemt said:


> She sure is feeling perky! She got herself some "jewelry" (deer poop around her neck, often as prized as a diamond necklace), which is great even if it is just a little.
> 
> But today she hasn't wanted to eat her breakfast (kibble, yogurt, banana) so I am a bit worried. We'll see how she eats dinner (chicken, vegis, organs, yogurt, banana). Her temp is OK and her incision looks good.


Hope she feels more like eating dinner.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Nom nom nom. Dinner was a hit, even the naners


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> She sure is feeling perky! She got herself some "jewelry" (deer poop around her neck, often as prized as a diamond necklace), which is great even if it is just a little.
> 
> But today she hasn't wanted to eat her breakfast (kibble, yogurt, banana) so I am a bit worried. We'll see how she eats dinner (chicken, vegis, organs, yogurt, banana). Her temp is OK and her incision looks good.


Aww, the treasured Deer poop necklace. Many years ago I had a Cocker Spaniel that loved rolling in deer poop and covering herself in it, ugh......



lhowemt said:


> Nom nom nom. Dinner was a hit, even the naners


Great to hear!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to hear that she ate her dinner and on the mend!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

The last couple of days Lila started whining while on her couch. The whine was of the sort where she is usually telling me she is stuck, behind a door, or such. I kept having to get her up to get a drink of water, she would just sit there and pant. Well it turns out she had enough of the shirt, and she was regressing to her goofy "I cannot move with this on" attitude. So I took it off and all is well. She is conpletely back to normal and playing with Pearl a lot. Today's celebration of Goldwn Retriever Appreciation Day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good news. My Mantha is almost ten months post splenectomy. My,husband whom did the surgery was concerned it was bad...we are ten months out and the report of hematoma is looking accurate. Good luck. Mantha is 12.5 years old..


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so happy to see that things turned out so well for you guys and that Lila is looking so fabulous!!!   
(I must confess that the title of your thread took my breath away.)
Congratulations on getting through this together!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> Good news. My Mantha is almost ten months post splenectomy. My,husband whom did the surgery was concerned it was bad...we are ten months out and the report of hematoma is looking accurate. Good luck. Mantha is 12.5 years old..


I am so glad to hear this! It turns out that Lila had been feeling worse than we realized. Now that she is fully recovered it is apparent that she was quite a bit off and subdued. She is so spunky again it is wonderful! Good thing too, because she is going to need that energy when our new pup shows up in 2.5 weeks. Yippeee, 3 goldens!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see the good news and that Lila is feeling much better!!


----------

